# How often do you need to do water changes in a new setup tank using mineralised topso



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi. 
1.) I am planning to go the mts route in my tank that is already running. How much water change will be required once set up?
2.)I plan on using my existing water and filter. I really dont want to do water changes, as i dont have the time to do so, and its difficult with the kids. Will using purigen eliminate the need for the water changes in the initial stages?


----------



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am referring to water changes in the first 1 to 2 months. I dont mind a weekly water change, but many do a major water change every alternate day during this stage. Will just the weekly water change suffice?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

In my MTS setup I've only topped off with RODI water and done no water changes on a few months now. Water is still clear (no yellow) and my TDS is below 300ppm. This is the same water the tank did its initial fill with.


----------



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

What is rodi water? Did u use purigen?


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

Rodi water is Reverse osmosis distilled i believe


----------

